# Yellow thick discharge,mucus plug or pissible infection?



## tkeith8109

I just went to the bathroom and noticed I had some thick yellow discharge, it wasn't tons but a few small strings and clumps. I know that I have been losing bits of plug over the past few weeks but it's normally clear not yellow. I've also had cramping for the past 2 days, not as much today and I notice sometimes when I put pressure on my bladder or cervix it cramps up.


----------



## crazylady5

i would imagine its your plug hun :) i'm losing little bits now and then, but when its your real one or so to speak mine have either been a snotty colour or with a tinge of pink/brown i think it does vary x


----------



## tkeith8109

Snotty color meaning clear or yellow? I just want to make sure lol. It wasn't bright yellow either it was almost like a dark yellow, idk I hate confusing pregnancy stuff!


----------



## bananaz

It sounds like plug to me :shrug: I've seen pics of them and they're often yellowish.


----------



## tkeith8109

Ok thanks! I've always had a clear discharge so I wasn't sure. I also had my cervix checked yesterday so maybe he made it come loose or something.


----------



## GemmaLeanne

Sounds like your plug. I lost mine in bits and pieces over the last few weeks and it was a yellowish colour and stringy. Its now coming out in globs with blood mixed in but still the sane yellowy stringy sneezy looking stuff! Sorry for the tmi lol x


----------



## tkeith8109

Lol, we'll I've been cramping for the past couple of days with mild irregular contractions so we will see what happens, I'm hoping it turns into something!


----------



## kirsteen

Wish I hadnt been eating my dinner when I opened this thread  ... sounds like plug from what I've been told by Midwives when she told me what to expect x


----------



## megrenade

I had yellow-ish discharge and it turned out to be a yeast infection.. I thought I was losing plug too, since I'm 2cm & 50% effaced (at least, might be more by now) - was definitely a yeast infection, because after it cleared up.. my discharge turned white again.

hope it's plug for you though :flower: (I haven't lost any!)


----------



## emz-amy

I've had this everyday once a day from about 10 weeks midwife and docs said its your vagina having a clear out and keeping crap away basically lol as long as it don't smell your fine xx


----------



## iBabyGirli

From what i have read it's yellow/white cottage cheese like discharge that associated with a yeast infection and yellow discharge is usually associated with a BV but like others said it can also be you losing your plug. Also elevated levels of the hormone estrogen are frequently found to be one of the major causes of yeast infections in women, and this can occur during pregnancy. I recommend you look up this guy called Dr. Eric Bakker since apparently an expert in this field.


----------

